# Finrot back and now possible Lympocystis!



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I woke up this morning and noticed that my white betta I got off aquabid a few weeks ago has finrot again! He was healing so nicely too. 

Did a water change. Upped the heat and added salt to prevent further damage to the fin.

I just looked at him carefully again and now I see a white bubble in the middle of his tail. The bubble is about half the size of a sesame seed. I have never seen anything like this before with any of my bettas. I can't get a picture right now because he won't stop swimming around. I suspect it might be lympocystis, but I don't know much about it. How should I treat it if that is the diagnosis?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It doe not sound like Lymphocystis. It would be a cauliflower like growth, that does not sound like what you have. Sounds more like a fat deposit but without a photo, very hard to really comment.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Fat deposit? I never realized they could have fat deposit located on the fin.

Here are the best shots I could get. He doesn't like flaring so it gets hidden in the folds.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

It appears to be a fluid filled cyst. I have seen this in bettas on a couple of occasions. It will go away on it own but unfortunately it can be a reccuring problem.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> It appears to be a fluid filled cyst. I have seen this in bettas on a couple of occasions. It will go away on it own but unfortunately it can be a reccuring problem.


Is it something I am causing or is it genetic?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

It's nothing that you have done, just one of those things that can turn up every now and then. If I had to guess I would suspect that a virus is to blame.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The bubble looks to have popped and now a little red mark is left. So I guess there isn't anything I can do to prevent it from happening again?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep up with the regular water changes and feed it a variety of high quality foods to help keep the immune system boosted. Mysis are great and soaked in a HUFA supplement such as Selcon is even better.


----------

